# Schwinn Prewar DX



## tDuctape (May 29, 2008)

Just got my first balloon tire bike project. Something I have wanted to do for a while, really can't afford, but jumped in anyways. After reading everything I could find online, following the bay a while to see what things sold for, and being outbid many times (sorry I ramped up the price before you bought yours), I bit the bullet and finally got a partial DX basketcase. Needless to say I have many questions to ask about this bike but I am trying to use the search functions here and on a few other sites to get my information first before bothering you all. That said, I will refrain from asking more than one question in this thread.
I have done enough research to know I have a 1940 or 1941 Schwinn DX frame (and hopefully some of the other parts), but how can I tell the difference between these two years? Thanks for your time and all the information I have already gathered from your previous posts. 
T


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 29, 2008)

I've been told there is a slight difference in the fenders. Here are a couple cool links below that feature 40/41 fully loaded. Here is my 41 base model I know someone on here will know the exact difference...Good Luck with your project...

1
2


----------



## akikuro (May 29, 2008)

Yes Mark is right. Fenders are narrower on the 1940. Also the chainguard changed style in 41 i believe. Here is a fender set and chainguard from my 1940 DX.


----------



## tDuctape (Jun 3, 2008)

*Thanks,*

Thanks for the feedback, I do not have the original rear fender or chainguard but will try to make sense out of the front fender and how it matches up with other 40/41's. I spent several hours yesterday working on removing the black, grey, then white paint that has been protecting the original maroon/ivory paint job.  What a chore, made me feel like an arceologist. I am paranoid about removing the pinstriping around the headtube and fork as I rub away and have not attempted that area yet. I know original paint is good, pantina happens, but am curious about bare metal where the original paint is gone. Needless to say the preserving top coats were put on after the original paint was scuffed up pretty good.  Should I touch it up to prevent it from rusting? I have no visions of this bike being a show stopper or even getting everything back in exact year specific order. My first step will be just to get it rideable (top priority). Then I will focus as I can afford it to make everything era/year specific.

If I do decide to get touchup paint is it best (and cost effective) to take the frame down to the paint store so they can match and mix a quart of enamel to the frame, or is it better to buy form a dealer selling Schwinn specific touchup paint like I see on the Bay?

Thanks for your time,
T


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 3, 2008)

*1940 or 1941*

What is the serial # on the frame?
I can give you an estimate about which of the 2 years is more likely...


----------



## tDuctape (Jun 3, 2008)

*serial#*

Serial number is: G26208

Thanks,
T


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 3, 2008)

Your serial # is most likely 1941.  
Any number from E6xxxx to H9xxxx is very likely 1941.

The DX and C model fenders are smaller
than the deluxe B model versions.

DX and C model fenders measure (roughly) 4 1/4"
(along the curve from edge to edge)
and the forward/upper brace is at just a hair past noon,

while the deluxe fenders were (roughly) 4 3/4" from 1934-1940,
were enlarged to (roughly) 5 1/4" in 1941 and beyond,
and the forward/upper brace is at about one o'clock.


----------



## tDuctape (Jun 3, 2008)

*Good to know,*

Thanks E-wheels for the information., It's a 41 now until someone shows me different. I will go out and measure my fender when I get home. Mark, I must admit I keep clicking on your photo for inspiration as I work on removing all this old paint.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the same maroon/ivory scheme on my 1940 Flyer DX. It's really your preference on the amount of restore you would like. I didnt use any touch up paint on my bike- preferring to keep it all original. i did get repro BFG red Cocker tires and the grips are repop. all else is OG.

good luck on your project


----------

